# newbe to this forum need help identifying bits



## LakeLover5 (Dec 20, 2018)

I need some help in identifying some router bits.

I was given a bucket of misc. nuts bolts and stuff from a neighbor that was moving. In the bucket I found several brand new Craftsman 1/4" bits (25576, 25503, 25507, 25582) but they do not have any threads in the center. How or what special shaft is required to use them?? The bits I currently use are either one piece or have threads to mount the bit to. 
Thanks 
LakeLover 5


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

There is a dedicated mandrel that comes with that set, I don't know if it is still available. There have been a handful of ebay auctions that sold them without it, but that's all I've seen.

It might be less effort to try and sell them to someone else who has the shaft and just wants new bits.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

If the ID is 5/16 then a slot cutter arbor would do it. The few that I have left are either one piece or screw on.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## gdonham1 (Oct 31, 2011)

I have some of the same Craftsman bits with the mandrel. Unfortunately these were made in the days when the carbide they used was not very good. Mine sit in a drawer unused. If you do find a mandrel you will be disappointed with the performance. As someone else mentioned sell them on Ebay. 

Recently I have been buying my bits from Infinity and Eagle. Eagle is USA made and now owned by MCLS. The MCLS bits are all asian made and are adequate. I have a lot of Whiteside bits that are top notch. I also like Frued bits. My rail and stile bits are the adjustable Frued ones.

Everytime I have bought a cheap tool I regretted it. Router bits will last a lifetime if not abused. You can resharpen, that is touchup, with a fine diamond card. Cheap asian bits do not last and are often not even made to run true.

If at all possible buy 1/2" shank bits. The 1/4" bits are prone to chatter and you get a lot more strength from the bit with a 1/2" shank.

Good Luck


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Words to live by, Guy!


----------



## LakeLover5 (Dec 20, 2018)

Well I guess that's why I found them in the bucket of misc nuts and bolts. Here I thought I found something good! ��
I'll try ebay or craigslist to sell them

Thanks for the help 
David


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Welcome to the Router Forums David.

As everyone else has told you and you realize by now they aren't worth the time and effort to find the arbor needed to use them. I did find reference to 2 of them (25576 cove and 25582 Rabbet) here on page 8 https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...15.17492.pdf&usg=AOvVaw2VSP2EJsOK6zw9WZmvCibc


----------

